# Wired ADB not working for you? Fix is right here!



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

Not sure why this disappeared a while back but I've noticed some people were talking about adb not working again on irc so figured that I might as well post this again.

First of all, Credit goes to Scepterr who ran me through all this.
Secondly, do this at your own risk. I am not responsible for your screwups.
Third, READ and FOLLOW directions. If you skip around and screw up, it's your fault.
Fourth, This is for Windows, not mac.

If ADB is not working for you over a wired connection, it's because your usb driver is out of date. Here's what you do:
go to google's dev site and download the latest sdk that allows you to download the newest driver:
HERE
unzip it into a folder and run SDK Manager.exe
wait a moment.
you'll see Choose Packages to Install.
Click cancel
click on Available packages
click on the arrow left of the checkbox for "Third pary Add-ons"
click on the arrow left of the checkbox for "Google Inc. (dl-ssl.google.com)
check the box for Google USB Driver package, revision 4

click Install Selected (bottom right button of the screen)
let it install.
allow it restart ADB
verify installation by clicking on Installed packages
if it's there, then it's installed.

go to your device manager
right click computer
click properties
click Device Manager
find the USB mass storage related to your TP.
You can tell this by removing the tp with device manager on. the one that goes away under Universal Serial Bus Controllers
Plug it back in.

right click that device (usually named USB Mass Storage Device) and uninstall it.

when it's done uninstalling, Right click on your computer name and click Scan for Hardware Change.
let it reinstall it
You're done.
Verify by typing "adb devices" in the command prompt (without ")
if if finds a device with the touchpad plugged in, you're good.

congratulations, you got wired ADB back.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

There's an app on the market called adbwireless that may work as well.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

this is for _wired_ adb. I know there's adb wireless, this is for people who prefer to work on adb via usb cable.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah I know. I was just throwing it out there for people that might not know about the app as an alternative.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

ADB wireless is known for anyone who wasn't able to get wired adb to work. And most of those who found out that wired adb does not work for them has found out about wireless adb not long afterwards.








welcome to the HP Touchpad forums.


----------

